# A Judges Plea For Medical Marijuana



## FranJan (May 17, 2012)

Posted on May 16th in the NY Times;
*http://www.nytimes.com/2012/05/17/opinion/a-judges-plea-for-medical-marijuana.html?_r=1*
and the Huff Post link:
*http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/05/17/medical-marijuana_n_1523873.html*

New York is a tough battleground, especially with NYC being the Feds bitch. But if NY joins the ranks of MM states though things could get very sticky for the Feds and their little cash cow. It's just a shame though how most of us have to get sick or have something tragic happen before we admit the truth. But at least a sitting judge is taking a stand. Good Luck Justice Reichbach.


----------



## FranJan (May 17, 2012)

And on a side note, isn't that the scariest/most appropriate last name for a 21st century American judge that you've ever heard?


----------

